# My 97 Sentra... Let me know what you think



## Barca04 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Mmm... picture isn't to big, but it looks nice from what I can tell, do you have a spoiler? Can't really make out if you do, like the color too, as for the rims, I would have gone with some 5 spoke, but thats just me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Like the color, not a fan of the extreme kit (as most aren't).

Also, this isn't the member's rides section. This thread will be moved when one of the local mods can get to it (don't repost).

That car looks very similar to another member's I've seen in the past. I remember that member was selling it. Did you happen to purchase the car already painted and with that kit?

some better pictures would be a plus. You can use photobucket.com to store your pix. Very good server.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

:thumbup: I love the paint job,,,.......
however i am not a fan of the extreme body kit (like most people!) :thumbdwn: 

..............still looks nice though!! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

I'm totally diggin it..very nice..love the wheels


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Barca04 said:


>


Hot Car!! :thumbup: 

I got the same model, did you drop it or do the wheels fill up the fender gap?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Color = Good
Rims = good
Kit = :thumbsdown:
headlights/corners need to be upgraded.. besides that
Needs to be dropped

i give you a 7 out of 10


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Color = Good
Rims = good, but too damn big...
Kit = :thumbsdown:
headlights/corners need to be upgraded.. besides that
Needs to be dropped

i give you a 7 out of 10


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Color = Good
Rims = not bad 
Kit = it ok
headlights/corners need to be upgraded badly.. besides that
Needs to be dropped a bit.

7.5 / 10


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

tough crowd but i like it I do agree that a gtr kit or a stillen would have been better but for each his own i give it a high 8


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i just am not a fan of the extreme kit. other than that, its all good. the rims are prolly weighing your ass down though


----------



## Barca04 (Jan 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i just am not a fan of the extreme kit. other than that, its all good. the rims are prolly weighing your ass down though


Actually the rims do weight me down. Im thinking of selling them and putting some lightweight 17's. The lights have been upgraded. That picture was taking a week before the lights were on and haven't had time to update the picture. I got the black halo's cuz i think it'll look nice once i put on the carbon fiber oem hood with eyelids the same color of the car.


----------

